# New 10 gallon tank, GIRL tank...



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well I talked to girlfriends sister into using the spare 10g tank I had. She isnt into agressive fish so I recommended some guppies for colors and maybe a pleco. She ended up liking the guppies when they are colorful, but the price sucked. So she bought 12 "feeder" guppies (little bit of color), a small hyphen pleco and a little african frog. Here are some pics.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice touch!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

omg kumbia queen you suck let me help sorry filo lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syd said:


> omg kumbia queen you suck let me help sorry filo lol
> [snapback]816716[/snapback]​


its actually her sister's tank.


----------

